# Lead training tips



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

We are doing really well with Rufus on most things but he really doesn't like his lead! We are able to take him out next week for his first walk and I am worrying he is going to be a nightmare. He constantly chews on it and jumps up as he thinks it's a game. Has anyone got any helpful tips on how to stop him chewing it? We have let him walk around the house with it on to try and get him used to it but this doesn't seem to work. 

Thanks 
Anna


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly used to do this while we were trying to get her used to her lead in the garden too! I tried dipping the lead in vinegar and all sorts to try to stop her but as soon as she went for propper walks with loads of new smells and sights she soon forgot about her lead!!

So I wouldn't worry about it too much as I'm sure Rufus will be more interested in the new big wide world than his lead once he's finally able to go out on walks.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Anna,
We have the same problem! Good luck. X


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Get a smelly treat (sausage/liver/chesse) get him to heel while you hold the treat near his nose,you wont get very far but eventually he'll realise its more interesting walking next to you then chewing the lead.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Do lots of quick changes of direction and distraction games. As Donna has said reward anything that you are happy with him doing.

I also agree that once all the sights and sounds are round him he will find other things to do.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

walk at a quicker speed, so that he has to keep up, and like sheilagh said lots of changes in direction, stopping and starting, going around things, it makes them watch you instead of the world around.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All fab advice already ... lots of practice in the house on the lead will really help before that first walk ... be in charge .. I know this hard with a little cute pup ... I had a lead biter and it does stop, just be strong and don't let it happen  not playtime, walkies time with you in charge


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies, tried the treat and walking quicker and it seems to be working. Can't wait to take him out, I think he is going a bit stir crazy in our house and garden now, so is my Husband he has been off work for 3 weeks! 

I will let you know how we get on next week


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

I had a similar problem and what I found worked wonders was to use a harness rather than a traditional collar, there seemed to be much less pulling - and also you don't fear strangling your dog when you need to pull them away from something. Walking is totally different now.


----------

